# Dry skin?



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

Pompadour is recovering from an allergy caused by bacteria, he's mush better now but he has dry skin mostly in the belly

In the past post I have talked about the lack of kibble choices we get here and he doesn't like fish oil too mush, so maybe switching his food to puppy versions since they are higher in fat?

He was is getting eukanuba yorkie, science diet small breed mixed wit cooked beef, chicken or liver

Now he finished the SD bag a few days ago and I got a small 2 pound bag of royal canin yorkie however now I saw puppy version at the store, so I guess that's a better choice? and for the eukanuba the regular small breed puppy?


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Puppy formula dog foods are higher in a few things, generally, since they are designed for growing puppies. If your dog is an adult dog, and isn't growing still, puppy foods might be too high in some of those. Now, that may not be an issue, I would just say to be somewhat careful and watch your dog to make sure he doesn't get overweight on the food, if you do decide to go with a puppy food. 

Have you ever tried the Nutro Natural Choice foods? That is what I feed my lab Baxter and his skin and coat are great. Might be an option if it is available near you.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

It's not really a diet change but have you tried rubbing coconut oil on to his belly to help with the dry skin?


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Since he doesn't like fish oil, have you tried coconut oil? Rubbing into the skin like Celt said is a good idea, and maybe as a supplement as well. If that doesn't work, you may need to "force" fish oil capsules like pills on the back of the tongue.


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

NutroGeoff said:


> Puppy formula dog foods are higher in a few things, generally, since they are designed for growing puppies. If your dog is an adult dog, and isn't growing still, puppy foods might be too high in some of those. Now, that may not be an issue, I would just say to be somewhat careful and watch your dog to make sure he doesn't get overweight on the food, if you do decide to go with a puppy food.
> 
> Have you ever tried the Nutro Natural Choice foods? That is what I feed my lab Baxter and his skin and coat are great. Might be an option if it is available near you.


He's 4 years old, however he eats half cooked toppings and half kibble , I don't add vitamins to the cooked so maybe is ok?

I haven't seen Nutro foods anyware here 





Celt said:


> It's not really a diet change but have you tried rubbing coconut oil on to his belly to help with the dry skin?





naturalfeddogs said:


> Since he doesn't like fish oil, have you tried coconut oil? Rubbing into the skin like Celt said is a good idea, and maybe as a supplement as well. If that doesn't work, you may need to "force" fish oil capsules like pills on the back of the tongue.


I haven't heard about rubbing the coconut oil before, it sounds like a good idea I got a small bottle that my sister gave to me so is worth a try

About the fish oil how mush would be good?, he's 8 pounds now.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

organic salmon oil, extra virgin olive oil, organic flax seed oil, ground flax seed, organic coconut oil.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Sapphire-Light said:


> He's 4 years old, however he eats half cooked toppings and half kibble , I don't add vitamins to the cooked so maybe is ok?
> 
> I haven't seen Nutro foods anyware here


On our website we have a food locator that should be able to help you find Nutro in your area. Where to Buy NUTRO® Natural Pet Foods : Store Locator - The Nutro Company


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

doggiedad said:


> organic salmon oil, extra virgin olive oil, organic flax seed oil, ground flax seed, organic coconut oil.


Thanks for the suggestions, hopefully he would eat it he's very picky, maybe if I add cottage cheese



NutroGeoff said:


> On our website we have a food locator that should be able to help you find Nutro in your area. Where to Buy NUTRO® Natural Pet Foods : Store Locator - The Nutro Company


Thanks for the info, however I'm located in central america, it seem there's no distribuitor here


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Oh wow. That's no good. I'm very sorry!


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

NutroGeoff said:


> Oh wow. That's no good. I'm very sorry!



Yeah is very hard to find a good kibble here, the only one would be Earthborn however is scarce , they only keep like 4 formulas on shelves and only primitive has small kibbles, Pompadour doesn't like the taste too mush so he only eats a few pieces and the rest is wasted 

Well at least is an improvement, maybe in the future we can get other brands, as just a few years ago we got SD, Eukanuba, Proplan, RC and Pro Pac

Before this it was only pedigree, dog chow and similars the vets here are now discoraging owners to give this supermarket kibbles so people are staring to get concerned about quality


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Oh wow. Well at least there are some more options for your pup now.


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

NutroGeoff said:


> Oh wow. Well at least there are some more options for your pup now.


Thankfully they came before I got Pompadour, we didn't had them when we owned a GSD huskie mix back them they only were pedigree, alpo, dog chow and some really awful central american brands 

I didn't liked the breed type kibbles before since I'm aware is a gimmick, however some of them they have smaller kibbles than the regular small breed, Pompadour would refuse everything that's above 1cm at any side (that's why he prefers the yorkie above the poodle formula) so they are good for picky dogs


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Well its good that you were able to find something a bit better.


----------

